# North Face Enzo Ski Pants



## Nick (Nov 29, 2011)

Gonna stick with my current NF jacket this year, since I ripped my pants last year, I really needed some new good ski pants. Went with a North Face Enzo that I just ordered, should be delivered in the next week or so. 

Will report back!


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

Let's hope it snows _before _you get them!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2011)

Anykind of appeasement to Ullr has to be better than nothing...;-)  They look good Nick...


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it, they a  emuch more of a "shell" than my last ski pants, which were insulated. I prefer layering though, I'd rather have on thermals and another layer and then the shell. Adaptable, & ultimately better for earl / late season warmer weather skiing


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

They sound italian


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations! You got a pair of Pro Shell pants. I am a fan of the Pro Shell and they are great -- light, bomber, breathable and very waterproof. They are very pricey but IMHO worth the investment. I love the sound that they make when you walk. It's like you're wearing a potato chip bag.

Shells are a better deal than insulated pants since they can do double duty as hiking pants in the spring or fall. They are also more versatile for touring especially if they have venting. I usually just wear a thin baselayer under my pants and they've been fine even in -35F.

P.S., I just bought a similar pair made by LL Bean. With sale and other discounts, I was able to significantly knock down the price.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Congratulations! You got a pair of Pro Shell pants. I am a fan of the Pro Shell and they are great -- light, bomber, breathable and very waterproof. They are very pricey but IMHO worth the investment. I love the sound that they make when you walk. It's like you're wearing a potato chip bag.
> 
> Shells are a better deal than insulated pants since they can do double duty as hiking pants in the spring or fall. They are also more versatile for touring especially if they have venting. I usually just wear a thin baselayer under my pants and they've been fine even in -35F.
> 
> P.S., I just bought a similar pair made by LL Bean. With sale and other discounts, I was able to significantly knock down the price.



Hey snowmonster do you have any experience with Goretex soft shell based products? I asked this in another thread and didn't get any feedback.  I'm mostly curious as to how durable it is.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Congratulations! You got a pair of Pro Shell pants. I am a fan of the Pro Shell and they are great -- light, bomber, breathable and very waterproof. They are very pricey but IMHO worth the investment. I love the sound that they make when you walk. It's like you're wearing a potato chip bag.
> 
> Shells are a better deal than insulated pants since they can do double duty as hiking pants in the spring or fall. They are also more versatile for touring especially if they have venting. I usually just wear a thin baselayer under my pants and they've been fine even in -35F.
> 
> P.S., I just bought a similar pair made by LL Bean. With sale and other discounts, I was able to significantly knock down the price.



Cool, didn't realize there were part of that line. Haven't arrived yet, hopefully will be here in the next 1 - 2 days.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 7, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Hey snowmonster do you have any experience with Goretex soft shell based products? I asked this in another thread and didn't get any feedback.  I'm mostly curious as to how durable it is.


My Goretex stuff is usually ProShell or XCR. Haven't had a shell or bib in a softshell. Couple of my friends have a sofshell jacket and they like the windproofiness of it. Not as waterproof as a hardshell but it keeps you warm and dry in dry snow conditions. I am partial to ProShells because of the weight, packability and durability. I usually ski in the glades and the ProShells have been snag-proof especially with small twigs and branches. FWIW, LL Bean has a softshell Ascent jacket on sale for about $80.


Nick said:


> Cool, didn't realize there were part of that line. Haven't arrived yet, hopefully will be here in the next 1 - 2 days.


Looks like you're putting together your backcountry set-up one piece at a time. Very good.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they orange?


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> My Goretex stuff is usually ProShell or XCR. Haven't had a shell or bib in a softshell. Couple of my friends have a sofshell jacket and they like the windproofiness of it. Not as waterproof as a hardshell but it keeps you warm and dry in dry snow conditions. I am partial to ProShells because of the weight, packability and durability. I usually ski in the glades and the ProShells have been snag-proof especially with small twigs and branches. FWIW, LL Bean has a softshell Ascent jacket on sale for about $80.
> 
> Looks like you're putting together your backcountry set-up one piece at a time. Very good.



Yeah, very slowly. No AT bindings this year, but maybe next year. Right now I'm refreshing my current setup.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Are they orange?



they come in black or blue. I went for black. 

As this guy says, the stack vent is good for your sweaty bits.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I usually ski in the glades and the ProShells have been snag-proof especially with small twigs and branches.



thanks for the feedback. I spend a lot of time in the glades as well so that is my concern. Unfortunately with the economy the way it is my budget is tight so i guess I will hold off on the RPK jacket and keep my eyes peeled for when a pro shell product is on deep discount if ever.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Whats the inseam of the pants?


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 8, 2011)

*Pantone's Choice Color For 2012: 'Tangerine Tango'*

The gurus of the annual fashion palette have uttered their decree on what color will dominate clothing, accessories and home decor next year. According to the Pantone Color Institute, the world needs a color to recharge us and move us forward. Tangerine Tango, a reddish-orange hue, "emanates heat and energy," says a Pantone executive.







http://www.npr.org/2011/12/08/143333602/last-word-in-business


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

Isn't that the colow of Brian's pants?? Who knew that Bvibert was a fashionista (or is that a fshionisto??:dunce: ) ahead of his time:razz::flame:


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

Got 'em in today. they are REALLY nice, very thin. Only concern I have right now is that they are a bit... err... tighter than I expected. 

They are OK when I'm jus twearing boxers or something but they may end up a bit "tight" after I put on some additional layres. 

PS.. what kinds of layers do you use for ski pants? i used to wear thermal underwear with the ski pants, but It would seem I would need 1 - 2 pairs of thermals with these thing shells on cold days?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

This is what I use now
http://www.backcountry.com/cw-x-insulator-stabilyx-3-4-tights-mens?CMP_SKU=CWX0126&MER=0406&CMP_ID=SH_FRO001&mv_pc=r126&003=7162907&010=CWX0126-BK-S&mr:trackingCode=B1D41192-A311-E111-87D9-001B21A69EB8&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

Those look hard-core!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> Got 'em in today. they are REALLY nice, very thin. Only concern I have right now is that they are a bit... err... tighter than I expected.
> 
> They are OK when I'm jus twearing boxers or something but they may end up a bit "tight" after I put on some additional layres.
> 
> PS.. what kinds of layers do you use for ski pants? i used to wear thermal underwear with the ski pants, but It would seem I would need 1 - 2 pairs of thermals with these thing shells on cold days?



I have a very thin baselayer and that's usually all I need under my ProShell bib. I've skied in that set up up to -35F. Granted, different people react to temps differently and I seem to have a fairly efficient internal thermostat (or just naturally stoic). How do you layer?


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> thanks for the feedback. I spend a lot of time in the glades as well so that is my concern. Unfortunately with the economy the way it is my budget is tight so i guess I will hold off on the RPK jacket and keep my eyes peeled for when a pro shell product is on deep discount if ever.



Wait for the summer. I always see ProShell jackets on sale on backcountry, Sierra Trading Post and other online retailers. After discounts, the ProShells are still steep but they sometimes knock down as much as 60% off. The other problem you may have with summertime shopping is size availability. 

I don't work for Bean but do a lot of shopping there: they discounted the ProShell Ascent jacket 2 years ago when they discontinued the green colored jacket. $300 for about $150.


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

I normally wear a hot Chili long sleeve shirt and my ski jacket shell. If it's below say 20 I will add on a fleece pullover. 

Pants are normally just some thermal underwear and the pants, and but this is my first time with non insulated pants.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2011)

^ Sounds like a good system.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Wait for the summer. I always see ProShell jackets on sale on backcountry, Sierra Trading Post and other online retailers. After discounts, the ProShells are still steep but they sometimes knock down as much as 60% off. The other problem you may have with summertime shopping is size availability.
> 
> I don't work for Bean but do a lot of shopping there: they discounted the ProShell Ascent jacket 2 years ago when they discontinued the green colored jacket. $300 for about $150.



Apparantly I was blind this summer cause I didn't find any lol.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2011)

^ It's hit or miss. Last summer was miss. I was also on the lookout for a jacket but no deals came up. Someone on AZ pointed me to a sweet deal on a ProShell bib on Sierra. At that time, I was in the midst of buying a surfboard so my precious dollars went that way. Sometimes, I have to wait 2 seasons before I get the gear I want. You have to know what you want and swoop in at the right time.


----------

